# Dress Policy For Sunglasses



## johnny_boy (25 Sep 2004)

Just curious as to whether the CF dress policy handbook is on the Internet somewhere (my unit was out)? A search turned up nothing on the DND site and here. I'm mainly just interested to know the policy on sunglasses while in uniform.

Edit: apon further digging, I found the policy regarding sunglasses on this forum. However, would still like to get my hands on the whole policy for future reference.


----------



## arctictern (25 Sep 2004)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> Edit: apon further digging, I found the policy regarding sunglasses on this forum. However, would still like to get my hands on the whole policy for future reference.




What is the policy for sunglasses while in uniform?


----------



## axeman (25 Sep 2004)

As a peson who suffers from photophobia . I'm informed that none mirrorized plain framed sunglasses are allowed . but thats for me and others who suffer like me .I dont wear nothing  like your Gargoyles or anything like that . just plain sunglasses. I have been told to remove them once in a while but after I've explained that its medical  {i have the diagnosis  to back this up} ,I've been allowed to wear them i dont try to rub this in the face of anyone .I normally remove them for most parades and normally dont have an issue with when they request {REQUEST being the operative  term}  if its for a short while if its not too bright out .


----------



## strat0 (29 Sep 2004)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> Just curious as to whether the CF dress policy handbook is on the Internet somewhere (my unit was out)? A search turned up nothing on the DND site and here. I'm mainly just interested to know the policy on sunglasses while in uniform.



Here is the "handbook" (Dress Manual). You must be on the LAN in order to get access to it.

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh/publications/engraph/cfps_e.asp?cat=6#cfp265


----------



## strat0 (29 Sep 2004)

In ref to my last post, here is the article dealing with sunglasses.

EYEGLASSES/SUN-GLASSES VERRES CORRECTEURS ET LUNETTES DE
SOLEIL
11. Eyeglasses and sun-glasses shall be
conservative in design and colour.

12. Subject to any restrictions which may be
imposed by commanding officers on occasions of
wear, the following sun-glasses are authorized for
wear with CF orders of dress:

a. Designated Duty Personnel. Personnel
serving in aircrew, field and other designated
positions may obtain from the CF Supply
System and wear:

(1) Sun-glasses (aircrew) 8465-21-870-
6020,

(2) Sun-glasses (field force) 8465-21-104-
7821, and

(3) Sun-glasses (special) 8465-21-874-
0579.

b. All Personnel. Personnel who normally wear
eyeglasses, may wear either conventionally
framed prescription sun-glasses or
conservatively styled clip-on sun-glasses,
when conditions and circumstances dictate.
Others may wear conservatively styled sunglasses
which conform in general
appearance to those previously noted.

13. The following types of lenses are not
authorized for wear with CF orders of dress:

a. Photochromic. These lenses act as a light
filter and possess the property of darkening
when exposed directly to ultraviolet light and
lightening when the ultraviolet is withdrawn.

b. Mirrored. These lenses, also referred to as
half-silver mirrors, have a highly reflective
metallic substance deposited upon the
surface of the lenses, thereby creating a
mirrored effect.


----------



## genesis98 (29 Aug 2008)

Has anybody ever seen these sun glasses before?


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2008)

If you're talking about photochromics, yes, plenty of times, but they are in frames with prescription lenses already.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

I'm aircrew therefore i wear whatever i want........ ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Aug 2008)

Are you going agains the regs :-o


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Are you going agains the regs :-o



Nah...i'm just interpreting them very widely.......


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Are you going agains the regs :-o



Didn't you get the memo?  Flyboys write the regs*!  8)

*we let them think that anyway.  Less trouble trying to confuse them otherwise


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Aug 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Didn't you get the memo?  Flyboys write the regs*!  8)



Guess I didn't read that part of the regs yet :lol:



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> *we let them think that anyway.  Less trouble trying to confuse them otherwise



One thing you forgot is that we have good vision ]


----------



## smale436 (29 Aug 2008)

Same thing pretty much for flight line servicing personnel working out on the runways in "Sunny Cold Lake". Whatever you want to wear seems to be the norm. I wear my mirrored driving sunglasses, as do several others. There are a couple guys who wear aviators that make them look like right at home with Val Kilmer and Tom Cruise in Top Gun. (And they are not even pilots)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2008)

I hope everyone can contain their excitement!

The CEMS Project is working on getting sunglasses for all Air Force and entitled personnel!  WOOT!

These are apparantly being trialed now and you can expect to see them on Wings across the country...


----------



## genesis98 (30 Aug 2008)

I was refering to, has anybody ever seen these before?
(1) Sun-glasses (aircrew) 8465-21-870-
6020,

(2) Sun-glasses (field force) 8465-21-104-
7821, and

(3) Sun-glasses (special) 8465-21-874-
0579.


----------



## Strike (30 Aug 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> I was refering to, has anybody ever seen these before?
> (1) Sun-glasses (aircrew) 8465-21-870-
> 6020,
> 
> ...



Pics would work better.  Don't know about you, but when I sign stuff from supply I'm not usually looking at the stock number.


----------



## genesis98 (30 Aug 2008)

I'm the one looking for pictures, I want to see what they look like.


----------



## Crimmsy (30 Aug 2008)

They were issuing sunglasses like these (with grey instead of yellow frames) to students in Portage when I went through there in '02. Don't know if they are actually the sunglasses (aircrew) you speak of, but they were issued.


----------



## davidk (30 Aug 2008)

IIRC, the "field force" sunglasses looked similar to the current army BEWs...but I could be thinking of another product entirely.


----------



## Strike (30 Aug 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> I'm the one looking for pictures, I want to see what they look like.



My bad.


Where's ArmyVern when you need her!


----------



## Armymedic (30 Aug 2008)

field force sunglasses could be either artic sunglasses, or dark goggles.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

Crimmsy said:
			
		

> They were issuing sunglasses like these (with grey instead of yellow frames) to students in Portage when I went through there in '02. Don't know if they are actually the sunglasses (aircrew) you speak of, but they were issued.



That's them.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> I was refering to, has anybody ever seen these before?
> (1) Sun-glasses (aircrew) 8465-21-870-
> 6020,
> 
> ...



(1) Pic already posted;

(2) I have a pair here somewhere ... will have to find them in my kit and take a pic for you, but they do resemble the BEW somewhat. BY the way, these items were deemed obsolete upon CIF of the BEW. They were brand name "Leader" and came in a white pouch marked "leader" with extra lens etc. They were good for wear in the winter/arctic.

(3) This is the NSN for those pers who required prescription sunglasses. This is the NSN that is issued to their clothing docs which shows an entitlment to wear them.

None of the above NSNs are for the "Goggles, sun, arctic" ... they just looked liked big ski goggles.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I hope everyone can contain their excitement!
> 
> The CEMS Project is working on getting sunglasses for all Air Force and entitled personnel!  WOOT!
> 
> These are apparantly being trialed now and you can expect to see them on Wings across the country...



FWIW, the pink sunglasses pic was a joke..the part that CEMS is working on sunglasses for issue was not (re: the link in my quote).


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> FWIW, the pink sunglasses pic was a joke..the part the CEMS is working on sunglasses for issue was not (re: the link in my quote).



I hope that you really don't think anyone of us took your posted pic seriously do you??  :-X

The pic that I was speaking of was linked in a post after yours ...

http://www.randolphusa.com/pc-65-2-aviator.aspx


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

AV,

No I didn't think anyone took that pic serious but...it *IS* an Air Force project so... >

I saw that pic...I was just mentioning that they are looking for a *new* piece of kit to replace whatever the current issue is for Air Force.  Personally, I kept my BEW and they are what I stick on my face.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

Don't be so quick to judge based on their being Air Force EITS ...

Check out these pictures that CDN Aviator sent me of him modelling the proposed after hours AF Uniform ... at least he's got the glasses almost right.   >






 :-*


----------



## Jorkapp (31 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't be so quick to judge based on their being Air Force EITS ...
> 
> Check out these pictures that CDN Aviator sent me of him modelling the proposed after hours AF Uniform ... at least he's got the glasses almost right.   >
> 
> ...



Vern, you owe me a new laptop.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

I may not be around to buy you a new one after Cdn Aviator notices that I've posted his pics publicly.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't be so quick to judge based on their being Air Force EITS ...
> 
> Check out these pictures that CDN Aviator sent me of him modelling the proposed after hours AF Uniform ... at least he's got the glasses almost right.   >
> 
> ...



Oh...my....fuck.  HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!

The only sound coming out of my room right now is my wheezing, rib-breaking laughing....


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Check out these pictures that CDN Aviator sent me of him modelling the proposed after hours AF Uniform ... at least he's got the glasses almost right.   >



Wait until you see my barefoot and pregnant pictures........

My theory on suglasses.........the age of the girl wearing them is inversely proportionate to the size of the sunglasses.

My theory on girls with stuff hanging from the rearview mirror.......the more stuff there is the bigger the butt.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wait until you see my barefoot and pregnant pictures........



Ante up then --- I've already posted one of those!!  >

How about some "assless flightsuit" pics?? Pretty please ...  :-*


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't be so quick to judge based on their being Air Force EITS ...
> 
> Check out these pictures that CDN Aviator sent me of him modelling the proposed after hours AF Uniform ... at least he's got the glasses almost right.   >
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

At least I was able to turn away from my laptop before spitting out my coffee  ;D

edited for spelling


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> At least I was able to turn away from my laptop before *sitting * out my coffee  ;D



Now I am wondering...did you forget a 'P' or a 'H'.

 ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Now I am wondering...did you forget a 'P' or a 'H'.
> 
> ;D



Well that's what you get when using spell check, and not rereading my posts  :


----------



## SprCForr (31 Aug 2008)

[quote author=ArmyVern] 
How about some "assless flightsuit" pics?? Pretty please ...  :-*
[/quote]

Must... resist the... temptation... Nah. Firing up the ol' Shoop... >

*NSFW*

A Cdn aviator revealed!


----------



## Strike (31 Aug 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Must... resist the... temptation... Nah. Firing up the ol' Shoop... >
> 
> *NSFW*
> 
> A Cdn aviator revealed!



I think I threw up a little.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Must... resist the... temptation... Nah. Firing up the ol' Shoop... >
> 
> *NSFW*
> 
> A Cdn aviator revealed!



 :rofl:

Perfect!!!

Thanks muchly; that was hilarious!  :-*


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Must... resist the... temptation... Nah. Firing up the ol' Shoop... >
> 
> *NSFW*
> 
> A Cdn aviator revealed!



Paaaaleeeeassssssse!  Next time, don't use a model from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

I am soooo giving you some points for that!!

I'm still laughing for crying out loud.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Paaaaleeeeassssssse!  Next time, don't use a model from Planet of the Apes.



I was born hairy.......i'm french !!


----------



## Strike (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I was born hairy.......i'm french !!



Does that mean you wax too?  Maybe you and Bruce should get together.  I'm sure he could give you some tips.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Does that mean you wax too?



Why, would you like me to ?


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why, would you like me to ?



I could tell you a story about waxing -- oh wait, I already did.

But sure, I'd like you to. Take pics. Take video (sound is a must)!!


----------



## emmiee (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I could tell you a story about waxing -- oh wait, I already did.
> 
> But sure, I'd like you to. Take pics. Take video (sound is a must)!!



When I'm a little "down" I go back and re-read that story, Vern, I laugh just as hard as I did when you first posted.
Never thanked you for that (and some others)

Emmie


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> When I'm a little "down" I go back and re-read that story, Vern, I laugh just as hard as I did when you first posted.
> Never thanked you for that (and some others)
> 
> Emmie



Alas my days on IR posting are over and my sense of humour has suffered for it. I no longer have any ideas. One day --- I may again think of something.


----------



## belka (2 Sep 2008)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> Same thing pretty much for flight line servicing personnel working out on the runways in "Sunny Cold Lake". Whatever you want to wear seems to be the norm. I wear my mirrored driving sunglasses, as do several others. There are a couple guys who wear aviators that make them look like right at home with Val Kilmer and Tom Cruise in Top Gun. (And they are not even pilots)



I don't think I've ever seen anyone get told to change their sunglasses while on the flightline. It should almost be manditory to wear some kind of eye protection(polarized) from those white-out conditions in September. Also, having debris flying around on the ramp doesn't help vision.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Sep 2008)

When I was at CFSATE, I got told to get rid of my glasses...  The gentleman who didn't like them said that Oakleys were not proper to wear in uniform, that they were 'flashy'...  see http://www.focusonprice.com/images/Resiz03-623.jpg...  I haven't had an issue with them since I was posted out of there, and being out on the flightline all summer, I'm happy with a pair of glasses and my good ol' baseball cap, haha.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> When I was at CFSATE, I got told to get rid of my glasses...



School life and Sqn life are usualy 2 very different beasts.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> When I was at CFSATE, I got told to get rid of my glasses...  The gentleman who didn't like them said that Oakley's were not proper to wear in uniform, that they were 'flashy'...  see




You tell me who this guy was..No one says bad thing about Oakley on my watch ;D

But yes to reiterate CDN's point real life is usually a complete 180 from school life in the CF. Though when a CSM/RSM or whatever you guys call it in the AF gets posted to a Sqn from the school well it usually takes him a little while to come online and loose the "school" mentality.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Though when a CSM/RSM or whatever you guys call it in the AF gets posted to a Sqn from the school well it usually takes him a little while to come online and loose the "school" mentality.




Its called a SCWO

And they usualy die of a heart attack when they run into the crews if they are a "dress police" kinda person.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> When I was at CFSATE, I got told to get rid of my glasses...  The gentleman who didn't like them said that Oakleys were not proper to wear in uniform, that they were 'flashy'...  see http://www.focusonprice.com/images/Resiz03-623.jpg...  I haven't had an issue with them since I was posted out of there, and being out on the flightline all summer, I'm happy with a pair of glasses and my good ol' baseball cap, haha.



Let's put it politely.  Have some taste in the glasses you wear and with which order of dress you are wearing it.  I remember approaching the Training Lecture building in the RCD lines and there was this overweight female officer out having a smoke with some other Snr NCO's.  Nothing wrong with that, as it was a Smoking Area.  However, she was in her DEUs and wearing a pair of Punked out Sunglasses with fluorescent yellow and orange frames.  That was a disgrace to the uniform, and the MWO that she was with seemed to have no balls to jack her up for it.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's put it politely.  Have some taste in the glasses you wear and with which order of dress you are wearing it.



And the ones she posted are exactly the same as i have and are fine in uniform.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Sep 2008)

They are Half Jackets, like the ones I suggested my 9er purchase for her to wear in uniform and again they are more then fine and in the regs for dress. They are also Ballistic


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's put it politely.  Have some taste in the glasses you wear and with which order of dress you are wearing it.  I remember approaching the Training Lecture building in the RCD lines and there was this overweight female officer out having a smoke with some other Snr NCO's.  Nothing wrong with that, as it was a Smoking Area.  However, she was in her DEUs and wearing a pair of Punked out Sunglasses with fluorescent yellow and orange frames.  That was a disgrace to the uniform, and the MWO that she was with seemed to have no balls to jack her up for it.



Maybe the MWO was professional enough to not 'jack up' an Officer in front of a bunch of subordinates...and did it quietly after the fact or handed it over to the BC to address.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe the MWO was professional enough to not 'jack up' an Officer in front of a bunch of subordinates...and did it quietly after the fact or handed it over to the BC to address.



Wish that were true, but I don't think he did.  She left the building a few hours later wearing those "kool diving glasses".


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2008)

How about glasses like this with flourescent yellow and orange frames?


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> They are Half Jackets, like the ones I suggested my 9er purchase for her to wear in uniform and again they are more then fine and in the regs for dress. They are also Ballistic



And I ordered them through the Forces/Oakley program that they have.  I knew they were fine, but when on a training base, it's better sometimes just to shut up and pocket the glasses until that dude's around the corner.


----------



## smale436 (6 Sep 2008)

Too flashy?!? Sounds like something that a certain former Pat Platoon MCpl would say. (You know the one I mean Spark  : )They look pretty non-descript compared to some of the sunglasses worn here that resemble the ones often worn by celebs such as Paris Hilton. (Eyepieces covering half of your face) Never understood why young women like wearing those so much. All those glasses do is cover up their pretty faces.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Sep 2008)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> Too flashy?!? Sounds like something that a certain former Pat Platoon MCpl would say. (You know the one I mean Spark  : )They look pretty non-descript compared to some of the sunglasses worn here that resemble the ones often worn by celebs such as Paris Hilton. (Eyepieces covering half of your face) Never understood why young women like wearing those so much. All those glasses do is cover up their pretty faces.



Hahaha, I know exactly who you're referring to, and surprisingly enough, it wasn't!  

I can't handle the big old face covering sunglasses.  Besides, I look goofy in all glasses, so I try and get the least attention-grabbing ones I can, haha, that will still protect my eyes.


----------

